# A list of the K-Mods..thus far



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

For those of you with/or considering the New K from Bachmann, here is a list of "Mods" I compiled from Daves (TOC) latest postings.

Chuff Trigger Mod:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8262


Wire Coding-Spaghetti?
www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php


Counterweight Repair:
www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,4161.0.html

Cab Door Mod:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8235


Tender Ele. Gutting:

 www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php

Guide Housing Lube:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8249

Class Light Swap:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8248

Side Play Addressed:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8242

Wiring Addressed:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8238

Coupler Mod:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8234

Free Wheeling/Stopping Report:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8240


Hope this helps...I thought placing them all in one spot would save a great deal of time searching/sifting!

Cale


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

added link to counterweight fix/repair...and link to Tender Wiring Gut Job/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for condensing them....


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I sure did want one of these, but it sounds like you need to be an expert modeler and an electrician. I didn't want to BUY into that!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Makes me rather glad I splurged out on a totally-working and reliable Accucraft k-27 a while back.  Nothing has EVER gone wrong with it.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't help but wonder how many of these COULD have been sorted out pre-production? Or perhaps pre-production had people not been clamouring "but, I want it noooooow!"


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm reminded of the early days of RC cars. Some cars came with it all and ran great. Some were more entry level and needed little tweaks and lots of maintenance. Some needed complete retrofitting to be competitive and why bother at that point? I'll not mention brnad names but anyone familiar with them back then knows who was what? I got tired of it and left that hobby for this! LOL! Jokes on me huh? 

Chas


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

It might be interesting to go back into the old archives and view the threads on K-27 electronics and such, and see what everyone was saying based upon photos and one person's verbiage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, not for nothing but that seems like alot of work to get a new engine going, and i thought aristo was bad... maybe bachmann and aristo should pool there resorces together then maybe the can get a steamer to work out of the box?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif it's good to know that there are people here trying to come up with fixs for these.......nick


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Thanks for the summary. Now all I have to do is figure out how to do it. I'm not excited about working the the counterweight problem...and somewhat disappointed that Bachmann hasn't offered more than merely a shim set. I guess it's always a gamble buying the first new issue out of the gate. I was always warned never to buy a new model automobile...guess that hold true even more for a complicated model. I suspect we'll all work through it finally.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure would not touch a first run one, after what I've read. I'd wait for the second and see if they are any better. Sound like a big mess! Jerry


----------

